# New Mossberg 500



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Picked up a Persuader,18' barrel, w/ the additional pistol grip kit included...This is my first 12ga. I have a remington 870 20ga.next to the bed,but have always wanted a 12ga. Can't wait to try it out...Is the plastic trigger housing on these an issue ?... I notice Brownells' has a 500/590 all metal trigger assembly...Is this an easy"drop in" ? Just wondering...


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

On my maverick 88 [very similar to mossberg500], ive never had a problem. I like it how it is and I've been hunting in cold conditions with high winds/snow. I have no complaints with it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Darn nice handling weapons those 500's are. You got an excellent weapon for more than one use :smt023


----------

